# Best site to buy strobe kits



## wiseguyslawn

Wheres the best place to buy a strobe kit and I see you can buy these in different watts how do u know which one to buy.


----------



## ColliganLands

theres many different sites.
www.galls.com , www.sirennet.com. lshlights, strobesnmore etc
as far as watts thats depends on how bright/how many strobes you will be using. for 4 strobes a 60w is probably fine for 6 strobes id go with a 90w. the watts is more based on personal preference and budget


----------



## Fiafighterdude

sirennet http://www.sirennet.com/strobe-kit-builder.html


----------



## weeman97

contact george on here ( Dissociative ) has new/used kits for sale! great guy to do buisness with! he did my truck


----------



## tbrownell

I got mine here along with a few other parts. they were great to work with too! I got the 90watt unit. alot better then the 60watt unit. colors are a lot better and white is brighter too.

http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/S690CCCC.html


----------



## erkoehler

weeman97;622910 said:


> contact george on here ( Dissociative ) has new/used kits for sale! great guy to do buisness with! he did my truck


Dissociative (George) just finished my truck, he does awesome work! Contact him by PM or email and he will set you up!


----------



## Enzo

sirennet is nice


----------



## Dissociative

thanks guys for the reference....

LHS is a good site for new stuff, but i can also sell new kits through the whelen guys..


----------



## Jim Karns

Try A&W direct. Good selection - average pricing.


----------



## larryhd

*lights*

www.ledguy.net


----------



## Grisi24

Strobesnmore.com Fast shipping and good prices. I use them for all of my installs!


----------



## country_boy

i got mine from thoroughobred diesel.com they are from recon. best buy every bro.


----------



## kitn1mcc

what do you need pm me


----------



## kc2006

Just make sure you check that your getting all genuine whelen or name brand stuff where ever you go or you'll be spending more time trying to get the strobes to work then you will be plowing, like i am having to do.


----------



## 02powerstroke

country_boy;629129 said:


> i got mine from thoroughobred diesel.com they are from recon. best buy every bro.


If recons strobes are as cheesy as the rest of the junk they make I wouldent put them on my truck if some one gave them to me.


----------



## country_boy

no way really...i have love them. i am goingto take teh 90 watts out and put in some bigger bulbs soon but they help when i am on the side of road helping some one out. are we atlking the same strobe lights, i have the ones that go in the head lights and rear lights not the amber caution lights


----------



## 02powerstroke

I had there "big rig" lights and there line of fire and leds burned out and they just felt cheap and My friend got there mirror lights for his 350 and they had a bad fit to them.


----------



## rcpd34

www.emergencyvehiclesolutions.com


----------



## lawnproslawncar

www.lshlights.net


----------



## MAR4CARS

lawnproslawncar;630910 said:


> www.lshlights.net


Prices are good but they took over 2 months to ship me a whelen hide a way bulb and a back up alarm.


----------



## Pirsch

Try www.campsafetyinc.com they're in Cincinnati and will beat Galls Prices. They've got alot of stuff to play with!


----------

